# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  fake primobolan

## SilverTest

Hey guys , one question , i did a cycle of primo with winstrol for cutting up.

The problem is , i didn't get cut up like i want to , i lost a lot of muscle , the 

point is : i think my primo is fake , i think it is deca and not primo in it , it is 

British dragon primo , i am shut down like hell , its been 4 months since i 

finished my cycle and i still didn't recover good enough , my balls got shrunk .

i mean primo does supress you , but not like this , and its very very very low 

dose : 200 mg / week , what do you think ??

I will try to send a sample to the lab i still have a little .

But something ain't right

In addition , i actually felt low sex drive , no strength , lethargic , and 

depressed , so i went and brought sustanon from the pharmacy , and i shot it 

I FELT NOTHING , i know how i feel when i shoot susta or test and i felt 

nothing at all , and i took proviron and it didn't do didly .

----------


## SilverTest

hellooo anybody there ??? plz answer.

----------


## sorel_C

what are you looking for?? a pct outline? or another opoin stating your gear was bunk,,?

if you want a detailed answer give details on your self,, such as your stats,, and what you ate day in day out.....

----------


## SilverTest

no i am not looking for a PCT outline , this is the first time i get fake gear and i was just wondering does this happen all the time i mean is it usual to get some gear wich contains something else ?? I dont have a lot of experience with fakes , fortunetly.

So yes i am kind of looking for an affirmation that these are side effects of a nor compound.Thats the precise thing that i want , in other words , have anyone had such experience with a fake primo.

thanks

----------


## SilverTest

Its ok guys , i just checked the primobol out , its a fake BD primobol , shit and i was wondering why i was bloated and screwed up , this is the first time i get fake gear  :0icon Pissedoff:  , it is a low dosed nandrolone , damnit.

I will post a pic of the bottle for u guys when i get my hands on a cam , thanks anyways .

----------

